# Assembler-Beispiel für Multitasking gesucht



## Tanor (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 hat jemand ein Beispiel für Multitasking?
 Ich war z.B. schon auf http://lowlevel.brainsware.org, habe da aber nur eine Anleitung gefunden (nur ist falsch, ich find die Anleitung echt super). Allerdings suche ich immer noch nach einem Assembler-Skript zum selbst verstehen.

 Danke im Voraus
 Tanor


----------

